# What if a CELEBRITY had this disorder?



## alexishoward (Feb 1, 2006)

Do you think there would be more done about it? As in figuring out what it is and how to cope with it and treat it? Do you think doctors and just people in general would give a flying rats ass if someone like Jennifer Aniston had this disorder? I mean, God forbid someone "normal" has it and wants to fix it. I think something would be done if a celebrity had this problem. Any thoughts?


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

i think the lead singer from green day has dp/dr, or had it at least. his was prolly not as bad as all of ours.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

livinginhell333 said:


> i think the lead singer from green day has dp/dr, or had it at least. his was prolly not as bad as all of ours.


Yea thats true Billy joe from green day has it, and you can totally tell hes Dp'd just by looking in his eyes


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I reckon a lot of actors sort of already do. They aren't really happy being themselves so they play out a lot of different roles. They pretend to be something they are not, which is sort of the root problem in DP any way.


----------



## alexishoward (Feb 1, 2006)

how do you guys know that Billy Joe Armstrong has this disorder? where can i read about it...does he actually say he has it or is it like some sorta rumor? I wonder why he doesnt do something about it...like go public and get everyone some help.

*oh and the reason he proably looks so dp'ed in his eyes is probably from the makeup hey wears* (by the way i still think he's very hot)


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

alexishoward said:


> how do you guys know that Billy Joe Armstrong has this disorder? where can i read about it...does he actually say he has it or is it like some sorta rumor? I wonder why he doesnt do something about it...like go public and get everyone some help.
> 
> *oh and the reason he proably looks so dp'ed in his eyes is probably from the makeup hey wears* (by the way i still think he's very hot)


He said it in an vh1 interview, i think his words were " I didn't know what was going on at the time and i thought i was going insane but i found i had depersonalization disorder" and no more after that


----------



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

Holy shit I just got a lot more respect for Billy Joe.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i did a little research,and although i didnt hear him talking about dp he did have a very bad time with anxiety and panic attacks,then i found out that he wrote this song about that time.....

Greenday - Basket Case Lyrics 
Do you have the time
to listen to me whine
About NOTHING and EVERYTHING
all at once
I am one of those
Melodramatic fools
Neurotic to the bone
No doubt about it

Sometimes I give myself the CREEPS
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me
It all keeps adding up
I think I'm CRACKING UP
Am I just PARANOID?
Or am I just STONED

I went to a shrink
To analyze my dreams
SHE says it's lack of sex
that's bringing me down
I went to a whore
HE said my life's a bore
So quit my whining cause
it's bringing HER down

Sometimes I give myself the CREEPS
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me
It all keeps adding up
I think I'm CRACKING UP
Am I just PARANOID?
Uh,yuh,yuh,ya

Grasping to CONTROL
So I BETTER hold on

Sometimes I give myself the CREEPS
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me
It all keeps adding up
I think I'm CRACKING UP
Am I just PARANOID?
Or am I just STONED


----------



## The Wraith (Feb 2, 2006)

I think that a lot of celebrities have it. They just have the creative initiative to disguise it. Most brilliant throughout history people have had mental disorders. I think that adds to their genius , is that they are driven by their madness. 8)


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow, those lyrics make a lot more sense now. He says it all right there. Im a big fan of the 'American Idiot' album also. They were one on of the few mainstream artists to say something about the growing fascism in America.

M


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

> I think that a lot of celebrities have it. They just have the creative initiative to disguise it. Most brilliant throughout history people have had mental disorders. I think that adds to their genius , is that they are driven by their madness.


I don't think alot of celebs have this. Most people (fortunately!) don't know what DP/DR is and have no clue how it must feel. I do think there are certain successful people with problems: Enstein was dyslectic, Bach was blind, Beethoven was deaf. Having problems can be a extra stimulation to do your very best. On the other hand, it can also be a stimulation to let your head hang down.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

Methusala said:


> They were one on of the few mainstream artists to say something about the growing fascism in America.


What fascism? A representative republic is fascist?

It's so cool to bash the US. Hip, trendy... whatever.

If America is so bad, why are tons of people trying to get in? Mexicans, Cubans, Canadians, etc. I don't see many people screaming to leave. I mean, Alec Baldwin has threatned it over and over again, but he's still here.

Liberals don't control the White House, the House, the Senate and they're now losing the Judiciary too.

That's fascism? They're just a bunch of crybabies.

Until Democrats win more elections, that's how it's going to be.

When you win elections, you get to call the shots, make incredibly long-standing important decisions, like who gets nominated to the Supreme Court and so forth.

If I recall, the last Democratic President to win a Presidential election was Bill Clinton, in 1996.

That was almost a full decade ago!!!!

Really, though, things have been bad for Democrats since 1994.

The answer, of course, is for Democrats to move more to the center politically.

Democrats are now planning to accuse Republicans of being FAT, and that's why they're unfit to lead. Please. What about Michael Moore, Ted Kennedy and so on?

How many more years is the Democrat party going to be held-back in 2nd Grade?


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

Undeclared wars of aggresion based on lies is fascism. So is torture, mass surveilance without a warrant and imprisoning both citizens and none citizens without trial in secret. Popular macho nationalism goes along with fascism in history.

There is little or no difference between the democrats and republicans. They both serve elite government interests. President Clinton helped kill more Iraqi's than Bush. President Bush has far outspent Clinton on welfare. Kerry kicked the war protestors out of his convention and called for destroying Fallujah. Hillary says Bush isn't tough enough on Iran.

As long as Americans keep paying for 100 million dollar bridges to isolated islands in Alaska and supporting force on nations who rebel against control by US elites, those politicians are happy to play 'democrat' and 'republican' all day long. There is little doubt in my mind it's a game they find both profitable and amusing. Just think, the public calls each other names while they do billion dollar deals.

Politics has always been an arena for playing out psychological issues. Political enemies are usually characterized as bad children, because that is the psychological situation that is being reenacted. There is a video on the antiwar.com blog that shows British soldiers beating the hell out of Iraqi teenagers and calling them 'naughty boys.' This horrifyingly shows what war and politics is really all about, acting out psychological traumas against other people. Politicians, media people and preachers have always been very happy to organize people against 'the enemy', it makes the public very easy to manipulate.

Hundreds of the physicists who built US nuclear weapons are warning that there is a good chance they will be used in a truly disastrous pre-emptive attack on Iran:

http://www.antiwar.com/orig/hirsch.php?articleid=8359

And as always, this has nothing to do with Iranians being 'evil' or something, it's to benefit elite US politicans, not the US people. It works the same in every country:

http://www.antiwar.com/prather/?articleid=8426

In all likelyhood, me explaining this is a total waste of time as an attempt to change this situation. That's because politicians have far more media power and connections than people like myself could ever hope to gain, and US citizens are taught in 12 years of mandatory school that the government is benevolent and is identical with 'America' and it's society. I provide this to help prepare and inform for the future mass traumas that are bound to happen in the US, such as war and economic problems.

antiwar.com lewrockwell.com

History teaches that war begins when governments believe the price of aggression is cheap.
? Ronald Reagan

M

ps: free your mind from school indoctrination here:

http://www.johntaylorgatto.com/chapters/index.htm


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Someone move this to the That's Life area. People are started on politics and this thread is gonna get out of hand.


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

By the way, republics growing into Empires and then crumbling into big problems due to elite enrichment and manipulation of the public is nothing new in history. As a matter of fact, it's happened dozens of times from ancien t Rome to Spain, France, Britain, Germany and Russia. Ancient philosophers also explained it, refering to the process as the development of 'Hubris.' It would be very nice to keep the US off that list. Perhaps we should consider doing what all those others didnt and get rid of our ambition for an Empire before it gets rid of us.

M


----------



## The Wraith (Feb 2, 2006)

Luka said:


> > I think that a lot of celebrities have it. They just have the creative initiative to disguise it. Most brilliant throughout history people have had mental disorders. I think that adds to their genius , is that they are driven by their madness.
> 
> 
> I don't think alot of celebs have this.


Well, a lot of clebs/artists primarily that I know or have been interested in have some form of psychiatric disorder. I don't mean "celebrity" as the steryotypical hollywood person. I mean artists who are famous or have been famous. Songwriters/ bands/ painters/ even story book writers. Some of the most seemingly innocuous childrens books carry very dark undertones, such as Lewis Carrolls Alice in Wondorland for example. I think that the more imaginative the theme , the more depersonalized the artist is. Whether they know it or not. 8)


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

Nah, still don't agree that it is the majority of them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Thom Yorke (the singer for Radiohead) must have DP or he couldn't have written half of his songs... plus he's a Brit... which means he MUST be a member here.

Come on, Thom, give us a hint. Which one of us are you?


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

littlecrocodile said:


> Thom Yorke (the singer for Radiohead) must have DP or he couldn't have written half of his songs... plus he's a Brit... which means he MUST be a member here.
> 
> Come on, Thom, give us a hint. Which one of us are you?


 I am hesitant to post the lyrics below, because they are from a negative DP viewpoint and I don't want to trigger anyone into getting negative thoughts. But I would like to point out that Radiohead's most popular song sure does sound DP'ish. I'm an American, but I was a big fan of British TV shows on PBS. Especially the sci-fi show Dr Who. How's that for a DP sounding connection?

Concerning the lyrics below, I'd like to make a few points. 
-it was a popular song and a lot of people strongly related to it, maybe DP issues are much more wide spread than known.
-I could easily see this song as a kind of memory of childhood neglect and abandonment
-The 4th paragraph sums up the OCD aspects of DP as well as anything.
-The song definetly has self esteem issues.

M

When you were here before,
couldn't look you in the eye
You're just like an angel,
your skin makes me cry

You float like a feather
In a beautiful world
I wish I was special
You're so fuckin' special

But I'm a creep,
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin here?
I don't belong here

I don't care if it hurts,
I wanna have control
I want a perfect body
I want a perfect soul

I want you to notice
when I'm not around
You're so very special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin here?
I don't belong here, ohhhh, ohhhh

She's running out the door...
She's running out
she runs, runs, runs, runs...
runs...

Whatever makes you happy
Whatever you want
You're so very special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep,
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin here?
I don't belong here

I don't belong here...


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

Methusala-- I thought you were going to tell me you're Thom Yorke!! :lol:

Here is better example:

"How to Disappear Completely"

That there
That's not me
I go
Where I please
I walk through walls
I float down the Liffey
I'm not here
This isn't happening
I'm not here
I'm not here

In a little while
I'll be gone
The moment's already passed
Yeah it's gone
And I'm not here
This isn't happening
I'm not here
I'm not here

Strobe lights and blown speakers
Fireworks and hurricanes
I'm not here
This isn't happening
I'm not here
I'm not here


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

It is a cool song, but I don't see an obvious connection with "Creep" from Radiohead.


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

Here are some thoughts on the lyrics to "Creep', and how they relate to DP and child emotional neglect, which I suspect is an underappreciated initiator of DP. This is my own subjective interpretation, based on my own intuition and own ideas about trauma and DP.

When you were here before,
couldn't look you in the eye
You're just like an angel,
your skin makes me cry

-whoever 'you' is in the first line isn't specified, which gives it a dreamy open to interpretation feel. I would argue that at a subconcsious level, the 'you' is the singers early childhood mother.

'couldnt look you in the eye' is what an infant would feel who was physicaly or emotionaly neglected, such as for example by a mother suffering without help from post partum depression.

An infants mother must seem like an angel to him, and he would cry just to touch her skin.

You float like a feather
In a beautiful world
I wish I was special
You're so flower*' special

-floating like a feather in a beautiful world is a DR type perception. One reason I think DP/DR can often relate to early childhood neglect is because infants at a certain age haven't formed a sense of self seperate from their environment yet, and this boundary confusion is reminescent of DP and DR. 'I wish I was special, your so fucking special' is the self esteem situation of an infant, completely dependent on it's mother.

-This is also how many with DP/DR describe how they see others, namely that everyone else seems to be floating around having a great time, but they are stuck in a unspecial disconnected from self state.

But I'm a creep,
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin here?
I don't belong here

-The singer feels like a 'weirdo' , doesn't know what he's doing and feels like he doens't belong. These kinds of thoughts are posted not infrequently on the forum.

I don't care if it hurts,
I wanna have control
I want a perfect body
I want a perfect soul

-These lines sum up the OCD aspect of DP better than any way I could put it. Suffice to say that seeking a perfect body, soul or control is an impossible goal likely to keep generating pain and disconenction.

I want you to notice
when I'm not around
You're so very special
I wish I was special

-'I want you to notice when I'm not around'-why would someone think they are unnoticeable to begin with? Because they aren't in touch with a sense of self, especially an experiential spontaneous sense of self.

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin here?
I don't belong here, ohhhh, ohhhh

She's running out the door...
She's running out
she runs, runs, runs, runs...
runs...

-She keeps runing away. Imo, she is the singers mom and she seems to keep running away because she keeps emotionaly neglecting him.

Whatever makes you happy
Whatever you want
You're so very special
I wish I was special

-Here the singer says he will go along with whatever the other person wants. He puts other peoples happiness ahead of himself and considers himself unspecial. DP people often talk about 'acting' in front of other people and often express shame about their DP feelings.

But I'm a creep,
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin here?
I don't belong here

I don't belong here...

-I don't belong here, the basic fact of feeling totaly alienated and abandoned. And a 'creep' to boot, so were does the singer belong? Disconnected from himself by his own flawed ogic.

M


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm becoming less defined, as days go by
Fading away, well you might say I'm losing focus
Kind of drifting into the abstract in terms of how I see myself
Sometimes, I think I can see right through myself
Sometimes, I think I can see right through myself
Sometimes, I can see right through myself

Less concerned, about fitting into the world
Your world that is, cause it doesn't really matter anymore
(No, it doesn't really matter anymore)
No, it doesn't really matter anymore
None of this sh... really matters anymore

Yes, I am alone, but then again I always was
As far back as I can tell, I think maybe it's because
Because you were never really real to begin with
I just made you up to hurt myself

I just made you up to hurt myself
Yeah, and I just made you up to hurt myself
I just made you up to hurt myself
Yeah, and I just made you up to hurt myself
And it worked

Yes it did!

There is no you, there is only me
There is no you, there is only me
There is no fucking you, there is only me
There is no fucking you, there is only me

Only (x4)

Well, the tiniest little dot caught my eye
And it turned out to be a scab
And I had this funny feeling
Like I just knew it's something bad

I just couldn't leave it alone
Picking at that scab
It was a doorway trying to seal itself shut
But I climbed through

Now I'm somewhere I am not supposed to be
And I can see things I know I really shouldn't see
And now I know why now, now I know why
Things aren't as pretty on the inside

There is no you, there is only me
There is no you, there is only me
There is no fucking you, there is only me
There is no fucking you, there is only me

Trent Reznor..........definately dp


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm becoming less defined, as days go by
Fading away, well you might say I'm losing focus
Kind of drifting into the abstract in terms of how I see myself
Sometimes, I think I can see right through myself
Sometimes, I think I can see right through myself
Sometimes, I can see right through myself

Less concerned, about fitting into the world
Your world that is, cause it doesn't really matter anymore
(No, it doesn't really matter anymore)
No, it doesn't really matter anymore
None of this sh... really matters anymore

Yes, I am alone, but then again I always was
As far back as I can tell, I think maybe it's because
Because you were never really real to begin with
I just made you up to hurt myself

I just made you up to hurt myself
Yeah, and I just made you up to hurt myself
I just made you up to hurt myself
Yeah, and I just made you up to hurt myself
And it worked

Yes it did!

There is no you, there is only me
There is no you, there is only me
There is no fucking you, there is only me
There is no fucking you, there is only me

Only (x4)

Well, the tiniest little dot caught my eye
And it turned out to be a scab
And I had this funny feeling
Like I just knew it's something bad

I just couldn't leave it alone
Picking at that scab
It was a doorway trying to seal itself shut
But I climbed through

Now I'm somewhere I am not supposed to be
And I can see things I know I really shouldn't see
And now I know why now, now I know why
Things aren't as pretty on the inside

There is no you, there is only me
There is no you, there is only me
There is no fucking you, there is only me
There is no fucking you, there is only me

Trent Reznor..........definately dp


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm becoming less defined, as days go by
Fading away, well you might say I'm losing focus
Kind of drifting into the abstract in terms of how I see myself
Sometimes, I think I can see right through myself
Sometimes, I think I can see right through myself
Sometimes, I can see right through myself

Less concerned, about fitting into the world
Your world that is, cause it doesn't really matter anymore
(No, it doesn't really matter anymore)
No, it doesn't really matter anymore
None of this sh... really matters anymore

Yes, I am alone, but then again I always was
As far back as I can tell, I think maybe it's because
Because you were never really real to begin with
I just made you up to hurt myself

I just made you up to hurt myself
Yeah, and I just made you up to hurt myself
I just made you up to hurt myself
Yeah, and I just made you up to hurt myself
And it worked

Yes it did!

There is no you, there is only me
There is no you, there is only me
There is no fucking you, there is only me
There is no fucking you, there is only me

Only (x4)

Well, the tiniest little dot caught my eye
And it turned out to be a scab
And I had this funny feeling
Like I just knew it's something bad

I just couldn't leave it alone
Picking at that scab
It was a doorway trying to seal itself shut
But I climbed through

Now I'm somewhere I am not supposed to be
And I can see things I know I really shouldn't see
And now I know why now, now I know why
Things aren't as pretty on the inside

There is no you, there is only me
There is no you, there is only me
There is no fucking you, there is only me
There is no fucking you, there is only me

Trent Reznor..........definately dp


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm becoming less defined, as days go by
Fading away, well you might say I'm losing focus
Kind of drifting into the abstract in terms of how I see myself
Sometimes, I think I can see right through myself
Sometimes, I think I can see right through myself
Sometimes, I can see right through myself

Less concerned, about fitting into the world
Your world that is, cause it doesn't really matter anymore
(No, it doesn't really matter anymore)
No, it doesn't really matter anymore
None of this sh... really matters anymore

Yes, I am alone, but then again I always was
As far back as I can tell, I think maybe it's because
Because you were never really real to begin with
I just made you up to hurt myself

I just made you up to hurt myself
Yeah, and I just made you up to hurt myself
I just made you up to hurt myself
Yeah, and I just made you up to hurt myself
And it worked

Yes it did!

There is no you, there is only me
There is no you, there is only me
There is no fucking you, there is only me
There is no fucking you, there is only me

Only (x4)

Well, the tiniest little dot caught my eye
And it turned out to be a scab
And I had this funny feeling
Like I just knew it's something bad

I just couldn't leave it alone
Picking at that scab
It was a doorway trying to seal itself shut
But I climbed through

Now I'm somewhere I am not supposed to be
And I can see things I know I really shouldn't see
And now I know why now, now I know why
Things aren't as pretty on the inside

There is no you, there is only me
There is no you, there is only me
There is no fucking you, there is only me
There is no fucking you, there is only me

Trent Reznor..........definately dp


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

He even has floaters:

Well, the tiniest little dot caught my eye
And it turned out to be a scab
And I had this funny feeling
Like I just knew it's something bad

M


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

its the name of a musical group, as written by a gentleman by the name of jeff mangum....extremely depersonalized and derealized conceptions as far as my perception goes and the albums convey beautiful metaphysics through the words and the sounds. it's been too long since i listen, maybe thats why i have beenso high strung. please do your "self" a favor and check it out.


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

> Here are some thoughts on the lyrics to "Creep', and how they relate to DP and child emotional neglect, which I suspect is an underappreciated initiator of DP. This is my own subjective interpretation, based on my own intuition and own ideas about trauma and DP.


My interpretation of this song is just about a boy who likes a girl, but is shy and doesn't feel good/handsome enough for her...


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

Eros, 4 times the same post?... :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

Luka said:


> Eros, 4 times the same post?... :?


Sometimes even the best of us get impatient with the "submit" button. :wink:


----------



## Citizen Insane (May 2, 2011)

"Now that you've found it, it's gone
Now that you feel it, you don't
You've gone off the rails"


----------

